# Verkauf von gebrauchten Lüfter ?



## Kawa (24. März 2018)

*Verkauf von gebrauchten Lüfter ?*

Hallo zusammen,
folgende Problematik. Ich habe gestern 3 Lüfter BL071 bei Amazon gekafut. Heute sind sie angekommen. 1 War völlig IO. Beim 2ten war unten die Verpackung Kaputt und das Zubehör lag nicht da wo es sein soll. Lüfter selber sieht aber io auf.  Der 3 Lüfter lag zusammen gebaut in der Verpackung. Das Zubehör war komplett Lose und der Lüfter ist in den Ecken und unten auf den Rotor Blättern verstaubt.  Scheint also schon ordentlich in Benützung gewesen zu sein.
Ich weiss nicht ob hier die Schuld bei BeQuite oder Amazon liegt. 


Ps. Bin leider nicht so der Foto Profi. Aber RL sieht das schon etwas schlimmer aus.


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. März 2018)

*AW: Verkauf von gebrauchten Lüfter ?*

Zurück damit.
Wenn ich Neuware kaufe, will ich keine Gebrauchtware haben.


----------



## EyRaptor (24. März 2018)

*AW: Verkauf von gebrauchten Lüfter ?*

Jep, zurück damit.
Schuld ist aber ziemlich sicher Amazon und nicht BeQuiet.


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2018)

*AW: Verkauf von gebrauchten Lüfter ?*

Reklamiere bei Amazon. Die tauschen sie um.


----------



## _Berge_ (25. März 2018)

*AW: Verkauf von gebrauchten Lüfter ?*

wenn rücksendungen im amazon lager gut aussehen und "komplett" sind wirds als neu wieder verkauft, einfach zurückschicken und angeben dass es gebraucht ware ist, dann hat der nächste nich die ar***karte


----------

